# you might be a wino if.....



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 20, 2009)

after re-reading another thread here, i think we should have a chat about drinking what i mean is, an informational thread about how much wine makes you a wino  or atleast something to laugh about! 

you might be a wino if.....
-you chill/prepare to drink multiple bottles BEFORE you open the first.
-you keep drink water, while drinking wine to avoid a hangover
-you have multiple opened bottles of wine and you are not blending!
-people come over and aks what you have chilled before you have opened any bottles
-you have left wine sit out to waste as you were too drunk to remember to put a top on it and for the next day or so
-when you refer to how many bottles you have in cases or in hundred amounts, "um, i think we've got like 50 cases right now"
-you have wine stashed away from yourself!
-you make wine because you cannot afford to buy near as many as you drink!

post up some more!! lol 

oh, and i will say i'm guilty for almost all of those. wait, actually all.


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Oct 20, 2009)

you might be a wino if you throw away the cork when you open a bottle


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 20, 2009)

You mean you can reclose an opened bottle? lol

You may be a wino if... You consume wayyyy too much cheese, because it goes so well with the wine


----------



## wines just fine (Nov 8, 2009)

When a friend says they are thirsty and your response is 

"White or Red?"


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

You talk about each batch of wine as if it were a newborn child. And it sorta is! LOL


----------



## cpfan (Nov 8, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> You talk about each batch of wine as if it were a newborn child. And it sorta is! LOL


Nah, that just makes you a winemaker, not a wino.


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2009)

When your wine cellar contains LESS then 1,000 bottles and you are afraid of running out.


----------



## rogers (Nov 8, 2009)

If you walk around with a wine I.V. attached to your arm, and dare anyone to remove it.


----------



## rogers (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, hold on I have a nother one.

If you ask the clerk at the wine shop where the straw is when you buy a box of wine.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Nov 8, 2009)

There's a big difference between a Wino, and an Alcoholic.

An Alcoholic has a psychological and physiological dependancy upon ethanol.

A Wino just loves the $**t.


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> A Wino just loves the $**t.



YO !!!
I resemble that remark !!!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh No!. I could be both!

You are a wino when you you throw the cats outside in the freezing cold and then realize it was the ferment bucket making that funky smell. !!

Troy


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2009)

..you walk into the liquor store, throw down your twelve pack of beer, and the liquor store guy says "what, no wine today?"


----------



## rogers (Nov 8, 2009)

My alcohol level is way to low. I'm not sure which I am. Oh wait a minute I,m A wino. No wait a minute is that Rum on my breath?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> There's a big difference between a Wino, and an Alcoholic.
> 
> An Alcoholic has a psychological and physiological dependancy upon ethanol.
> 
> A Wino just loves the $**t.



An Alcoholic goes to meetings and a wino is everyone one this forum but me, I go to meetings


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

If I admit to being both, do I win a prize?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 8, 2009)

OK you win I will send you 100 used corks and 200 soaked off labels


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2009)

Yippee, I could make a stir fry!!


----------



## upper (Nov 8, 2009)

*Corks*

So I take it I don't need to save the corks????? Upper


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 4, 2009)

you might be a wino if..... you have a back-up to your back-up bottle opener! we even have a back-up to that one! lol

1 will never fail. it's an old antique one with what looks like a drill bit more so than a wound tap.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 4, 2009)

You know you're a wino when, "you drink it straight from the bottle because you can't justify dirtying a wine glass knowing you'll fininsh the jug anyway"


----------



## Racer (Dec 4, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> "you drink it straight from the bottle because you can't justify dirtying a wine glass knowing you'll fininsh the jug anyway"



Isn't that the natural way to drink it? Never mind I guess I just passed my final exam for wino 101 class there didn't I ?


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 4, 2009)

Racer, truth is I have a favorite mason jar I use. I live with 3 cats in a small cabin, I love them to much to justify killing them for breaking a fancy wine glass. In fact I refuse to drink beer from a bottle for the same reason.


----------

